# slimming world extra easy?



## hazzabeanie

hey ladies me and my oh are doing slimming world extra easy started this week :) i wondered if people could post me reciepe ideas on here to help with the diet :) would be a great help x


----------



## Elli21

Go to the thread "Slimming World Syners"
The second post on there is filled with slimming world recipes xxx


----------



## rachael872211

The thread also has the updated password for each week and you can go online which has lots of recipes too. x


----------



## sjbno1

awww thanks for this girlies :) was just searching ideas in here for slimming world :D


----------

